# BURNABY | Station Square | 57-35 fl x 5 | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1

246 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
247 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
250 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
252 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
253 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
259 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
265 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
269 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 16:*








Metrotown skyline and Carter GM view - Brentwood Town Centre Skytrain Station, Burnaby, BC by Andrew McQuillan, on Flickr

Close up


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

GReat pics mate, I took many shots from the exact same spot as the first one. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 2:*








Untitled by 凤鸣山谷 on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 23:*

🌝 The Buck Stops Here ⛽ by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, Canada, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 24:*

Catching the last rays of sunlight by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

a few more...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 2:*

metrotown air by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


metrotown air-4 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------

